# Titanic 2 maiden voyage 2018



## Alistair94

Maybe still on track for 2018? http://crew-center.com/50-000-people-waiting-list-titanic-ii-maiden-voyage-2018


----------



## Barrie Youde

Replica?

Same length and "slightly" broader in the beam? At 45 metres beam rather than the original 29 metres, on the same length?

Gloop! This is Walt Disney replication!


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Yeah?
Well, I'll believe it when I see it.

This has been going on for years, now.
I don't think the 'delay' has anything to do with the 'economic situation in China' at all.
The "Australian Billionaire, Clive Palmer" is a shifty character.
He's also full of sh1t.


----------



## tsell

Pete D Pirate said:


> Yeah?
> Well, I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> This has been going on for years, now.
> I don't think the 'delay' has anything to do with the 'economic situation in China' at all.
> The "Australian Billionaire, Clive Palmer" is a shifty character.
> He's also full of sh1t.



Goodonya Pete, I was about to say the same thing.
Palmer seems to be trying to make the Chinese pay for it since he's suing his estranged partner Citec for $10 billion. He is always suing somebody, but I don't think he has won a case yet.

I wish to dispute the 50,000 on the waiting list though. It's only 49,999 as I removed my name some time ago!!

Taff


----------



## CliveH

If there were 50,000 people on the waiting list there would be someone here, or on one of the other shipping sites, that would know someone on that list. Do we...............??? I certainly don't.

Clive


----------



## Samsette

This could create a whole new generation of Cunard (White Star) Yanks.

All of them speaking Tagalog.


----------



## kewl dude

I do not know where I got the attached:

Titanic superimposed over the latest cruise liner-Allure of the Seas.jpg (62.0 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## A.D.FROST

Unlike TITANIC (I) I think this one as sunk with out trace


----------



## cornishman70

"but I don't think he has won a case yet."...actually. I think the bugger did win that case !


----------



## Varley

kewl dude said:


> I do not know where I got the attached:
> 
> Titanic superimposed over the latest cruise liner-Allure of the Seas.jpg (62.0 KB)
> 
> Greg Hayden


What is that contraption behind the ship?


----------



## Varley

tsell said:


> Goodonya Pete, I was about to say the same thing.
> Palmer seems to be trying to make the Chinese pay for it since he's suing his estranged partner Citec for $10 billion. He is always suing somebody, but I don't think he has won a case yet.
> 
> I wish to dispute the 50,000 on the waiting list though. It's only 49,999 as I removed my name some time ago!!
> 
> Taff


It's not that unusual for the shipyard to provide the finance. Starting off as financial earner for them although in downturns a strategy to keep the yard in work.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Varley said:


> What is that contraption behind the ship?


Looks like one of the Burmah ULCC ship with some flats (crew accommodation) stuck on top.

That thing behind... better hope there is never a disaster with it. Titanic will be forgotten in the history books!


----------



## 6639

Varley said:


> What is that contraption behind the ship?


it's a suspension bridge, Varley.................triple span I think...........have you never seen one before......plenty around, lol(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## Varley

Oh, Thanks for that I thought the contraption's wing's were a bit lop-sided.


----------



## RHP

kewl dude said:


> I do not know where I got the attached:
> 
> Titanic superimposed over the latest cruise liner-Allure of the Seas.jpg (62.0 KB)
> 
> Greg Hayden


I look unpon her with more sympathy now, what a MONSTER behind which why I would never take a cruise.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#12

There could be no truer words, Stephen, than your words in this post. The risks appear to be ever greater.

Which reminds me of the occasion about twenty years ago when a property lawyer told me of his plans to develop a building in Liverpool to be called "Titanic House". 

"Don't you realise," he lectured me, " that there is nothing in Liverpool which marks the most famous ship in the world, which was owned in this city? There are large sums of money to be made."

"Don't you realise," was my reply, "that the reason why no Liverpool businessman has invested further money in anything named Titanic is because the whole venture was a major disaster?"

Make of that what you will!


----------



## Rogerfrench

The only remarkable thing about the Titanic was her sinking, and that's really more about the human aspect than the ship.
Otherwise, she was one of three in a class of somewhat ponderous liners, soon to be eclipsed by faster, bigger ships.
Or is that too cynical?


----------



## Tmac1720

No Roger, just honest and accurate.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Latest on Clive Palmer: 

He's refusing to go to China to face a company who claim he owes them several millions of dollars, he says he doesn't trust the Chinese human rights record.

He's just laid off a couple of hundred people from his Townsville nickel smelter - pissed off that the State government won't subsidise the operation by the looks of it. If I was working at that place, I'd be looking in the Situations Vacant.

Palmer Coolum Resort: last reports, it is closed and he's in dispute with unit holders in the place. He lost the PGA Golf Tournament ages ago because he wouldn't remove the stupid plastic dynasaurs from the course.

Something tells me that "Titanic 2" isn't going to happen ... something tells me that it was never anything but a newspaper headline.

Clive Palmer - King of the World and Fat Bastard.

John T


----------



## 5036

Varley said:


> What is that contraption behind the ship?


An "iCEBERG." Latest Apple product programmed to run into ships.


----------



## Steve Hodges

Rogerfrench said:


> The only remarkable thing about the Titanic was her sinking, and that's really more about the human aspect than the ship.
> Otherwise, she was one of three in a class of somewhat ponderous liners, soon to be eclipsed by faster, bigger ships.
> Or is that too cynical?


I have often thought the same thing. The "bull**** industry" has perpetrated the story that the vessel was something really extraordinary, when she was just one step in a progression of design. Even the sinking was not the world's greatest maritime disaster in terms of lives lost.


----------



## tsell

trotterdotpom said:


> Latest on Clive Palmer:
> 
> He's refusing to go to China to face a company who claim he owes them several millions of dollars, he says he doesn't trust the Chinese human rights record.
> 
> He's just laid off a couple of hundred people from his Townsville nickel smelter - pissed off that the State government won't subsidise the operation by the looks of it. If I was working at that place, I'd be looking in the Situations Vacant.
> 
> Palmer Coolum Resort: last reports, it is closed and he's in dispute with unit holders in the place. He lost the PGA Golf Tournament ages ago because he wouldn't remove the stupid plastic dynasaurs from the course.
> 
> Something tells me that "Titanic 2" isn't going to happen ... something tells me that it was never anything but a newspaper headline.
> 
> Clive Palmer - King of the World and Fat Bastard.
> 
> John T


Yes John, he won't go to Japan either as he might be mistaken for a white whale and we know how they enjoy whale meat!

He lost his $66m case against Citic and wants $35m taxpayers money to prop up his nickel smelter which has $500,000 cash reserves and debts of $15m. However he refused the Govt access to his business accounts, which also show he spent $9.5m to set up his PUP political party, which has pretty well imploded after defections of his senators.

He sues everybody and says he's set aside $10m for this year's legal fees! So be careful what you say about the fat bastard. Oops!
My old man used to say, "Never trust a man who's overly podgy - he got that way by being dodgy!"
Mind you, getting a bit podgy meself these days!

Seems to me his 'Empire' is on shaky ground - watch this space!

Taff


----------



## spongebob

I remember the audacity of the man during the seven years I lived in Brisbane .
Perhaps Australia's would be of Donald Trump .
Only a very thick hide would allow anyone to survive what he has, and much thickness in other areas.

Bob


----------



## Dartskipper

Forbes have a pretty scathing comment about Mr Palmer. They say he is a newly elected politician who is a less successful businessman. At first I got him mixed up with the bloke in the Incredible String Band. Then I saw his picture and thought he could be a contestant in a Harold Wilson Lookalike Competition. I don't know why, but all the people named Palmer that I have known in my life have all had a dodgy aura about them. 

I will leave it at that, I think!

Roy.


----------



## tsell

Roy, I had an aunty who married a Palmer. The whole family were dodgy!

Good comparison Bob! While they are both extremely successful men, they both have that air of megalomania about them. It doesn't take much to upset them and given the power, I get the feeling that neither would hesitate to press the 'Red Button' if provoked! 
The comparison between the two is uncanny.

Taff


----------



## tsell

Palmer's obviously under some considerable pressure as, amongst other matters, do***ents released show that Insolvency Experts have been called in to his Qld Nickel refinery; the company donated almost $290,000 to his PUP political party, two weeks before sacking 237 workers; the same company had donated to his party $15.2M (about half of what he's asking the Govt for!), just two years ago; He has falsely claimed to have relinquished directorships in all companies he owns, whereas financial reports filed with ASIC show he was sole director of two companies QNI Resources and QNI Metals, based at Qld Nickel's address.
All of this and asking for taxpayers' handouts!!
The upshot of all of this? He should make a brilliant politician - you can't believe a frigging word the bastard says!

Taff


----------



## Dartskipper

I may be wrong, but didn't Alan Bond end up skating on very thin ice? Then there was Kerry Packer, and of course Mr Murdoch. Why do Australian "Entrepreneurs" seem to have such huge egos and ambitions. Our closest figure to them in the UK might be Peter DeSavary. Not my favourite after he turned Land's End into a "Visitor Experience Destination." 
Come on, Land's End was common ground open to everybody who wanted to stand under the signpost to have their picture taken. It didn't cost anything to gaze at the Longships Lighthouse before he got his money grubbing paws on it.

Roy.


----------



## Dartskipper

And of course, we mustn't forget the King of them all, Bob Maxwell.

Roy.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Palmer's CEO at Queensland Nickel was reported in Friday's press as spouting off about how the State Government was 'Heartless'.

He just wanted to make sure that the good people of Townsville knew that the government cared nothing about them and their families and that Clive is their best friend.

Riiight! (Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom

#27. Alan Bond didn't just skate on thin ice, he went through it and landed in gaol. He spent quite a long time there but was eventually released on some sort of compassionate grounds because he had dementia. Once released, his dementia disappeared. As he still had plenty of other people's money stashed away he thrived.

He died last year and everyone, except the people he'd ruined, set him up as some sort of national treasure, only remembering his involvement in the Americas Cup back in the '80s. Seems that the gullible punters never wondered whose money he used to fund that.

A conman extraordinaire, like his pal, ex PM Bob Hawke.

John T


----------



## Dartskipper

#30

Thanks for the details John. (Thumb)

Cheers,

Roy.


----------



## tsell

trotterdotpom said:


> #27. Alan Bond didn't just skate on thin ice, he went through it and landed in gaol. He spent quite a long time there but was eventually released on some sort of compassionate grounds because he had dementia. Once released, his dementia disappeared. As he still had plenty of other people's money stashed away he thrived.
> 
> He died last year and everyone, except the people he'd ruined, set him up as some sort of national treasure, only remembering his involvement in the Americas Cup back in the '80s. Seems that the gullible punters never wondered whose money he used to fund that.
> 
> A conman extraordinaire, like his pal, ex PM Bob Hawke.
> 
> John T


All very true John! Bond who went bankrupt owing $1.8Bn was bailed out by his family - likely using some of the stashed away money - for about a half cent on the dollar and he - not surprisingly - made it to the 'Top 200 Rich List' with a fortune of $265M when he died in June.

That other snake Hawke, has steadfastly refused to explain to the police or the people of Australia how, when he was head of the Trade Union Movement he obtained the $10,000 in American notes, found on him when police raided his hotel. Regardless of the speculation, some allegedly close to the truth, it has never been explained whether it was a payoff. As far as I can ascertain, all reference to the matter has been expunged from the Web!

Published in 1994, this article, showing a Bond-like rise to riches for Hawke, with his dodgy connections, makes extremely interesting reading.

http://www.privatejetrental.com.au/private-jet-rental-articles/1994/3/19/bob-hawkes-connections/

Power and greed go hand-in-hand - who the hell can we trust?

Taff


----------



## CliveH

Remember the phrase "Power corrupts; absolute power corrupts absolutely."

Clive



tsell said:


> All very true John! Bond who went bankrupt owing $1.8Bn was bailed out by his family - likely using some of the stashed away money - for about a half cent on the dollar and he - not surprisingly - made it to the 'Top 200 Rich List' with a fortune of $265M when he died in June.
> 
> That other snake Hawke, has steadfastly refused to explain to the police or the people of Australia how, when he was head of the Trade Union Movement he obtained the $10,000 in American notes, found on him when police raided his hotel. Regardless of the speculation, some allegedly close to the truth, it has never been explained whether it was a payoff. As far as I can ascertain, all reference to the matter has been expunged from the Web!
> 
> Published in 1994, this article, showing a Bond-like rise to riches for Hawke, with his dodgy connections, makes extremely interesting reading.
> 
> http://www.privatejetrental.com.au/private-jet-rental-articles/1994/3/19/bob-hawkes-connections/
> 
> Power and greed go hand-in-hand - who the hell can we trust?
> 
> Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks for the update on Hawke and his associates, Taff. 

Lately he's trying to turn himself into some sort of Elder Statesman - unfortunately the suckers are falling for it. Just a con artist. 

John T


----------



## 5036

trotterdotpom said:


> #27. Alan Bond didn't just skate on thin ice, he went through it and landed in gaol. He spent quite a long time there but was eventually released on some sort of compassionate grounds because he had dementia. Once released, his dementia disappeared. As he still had plenty of other people's money he thrived
> John T


We had Ernest Saunders, who was caught out in a Guinness shares scandal. He was released from prison with pre-senile dementia which was the idea of his co-crook Gerald Ronson. When released he made an astonishing recovery and returned to the city. I always maintained that he should have been put into a mental institution but the old boy network took care of that.

We also had a new breed in Fred the Shred, banker extraordinaire.


----------



## Dartskipper

Back in the 60's, we had John Bloom, of Rolls Razor and dodgy washing machines fame, along with Dr Emil Savundra of the Fire, Marine and Auto Insurance scam. They both owned boats, Bloom a twin engine Moonraker motor cruiser, and Dr Savundra a series of powerboats such as Jackie S. Our GP at that time knew him and used to go out on his boats with him.

Then there was Asil Nadir of Polly Peck. He scarpered to Cyprus, and then inveigled his way back to the UK.

It seems they come along in every generation.

Roy.


----------



## tsell

*Short of currants - see?*

As expected, Palmer's now short of a nickel!!

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-18/qld-nickel-goes-into-voluntary-administration/7094818

I wonder how long before he's singing: 'Buddy can you spare a dime?'

Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom

#37. Good one Taff.

He's the last bastion of the White Shoe Brigade of the '80s - probably propped up by the last Lib/Nat Hayseeds.

The nickel plant in Townsville has just gone into receivership - black day for Townsville. Black day for fatso to when the truth comes out.

John T

PS Bummer, I was looking forward to a trip on the Titanic - even if it was just for a blimp at that actress's jugs (the only bit of the movie I've seen apart from the bit on the focsle that would have never hatched.


----------



## tsell

Thing are hotting up for Palmer! 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-19/clive-palmer-glenn-lazarus-queensland-nickel-donations/7098652

The 'Brick with Eyes' has continued to pressure him. Something's got to give soon!

Taff(Frogger)


----------



## trotterdotpom

A "Battle of the Boneheads", Taff. We don't need either of them.

John T


----------



## Alistair94

Found this which may be of interest, currently under construction in China 




More info here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanic_replica_(Sichuan,_China)


----------



## skilly57

Don't know whose 'Titanic' this is. Palmers 'Titanic' was to be built at the Jinling yard, but then he went broke.
Skilly


----------



## 5036

skilly57 said:


> Don't know whose 'Titanic' this is. Palmers 'Titanic' was to be built at the Jinling yard, but then he went broke.
> Skilly


It is a theme park hotel, just dont ask for more ice in the bar.


----------



## Alistair94

I see Mr Palmer is trying to reinvigorate his project


----------



## Chris Isaac

I think this clip might be more accurate:


----------



## vmr

Spongebob Said It All, And He Has Started Up Another Political Party Ready For Our Next Federal Election! As For The TITANIC, GLUG,GLUG, I Can See Some Cheap Scrap Metal In China. VMR.


----------



## umtali

More chance of a replica of the 'Flying Dutchmen" being seen than anything this blowhard has assured everyone will be done. Spends most of his time and money on lawyers preventing a full examination of his affairs.


----------



## umtali

He's back!!!!

https://metros.smedia.com.au/thecouriermail/default.aspx?publication=NCCM


----------



## davemcil

Well its 2018 i dont hear or see any launch date or construction. I suspect mr palmer may have something to say as he is going to retry to enter federal politics. More bull is bound spew out shortly me does do done think.


----------



## trotterdotpom

davemcil said:


> Well its 2018 i dont hear or see any launch date or construction. I suspect mr palmer may have something to say as he is going to retry to enter federal politics. More bull is bound spew out shortly me does do done think.


Never hatch. Palmer daren't go back to China he owes them too much money. Who else is going to build the fairyland Titanic?

John T


----------



## skilly57

Gotta hope Palmer never gets into parliament again - at the rate Aussie swaps it's prime ministers around Clive would probably get his turn in 6 months if he got back in!


----------



## Alistair94

Here you go guys! https://eu.usatoday.com/story/trave...-fateful-route-2022-maiden-voyage/1725540002/


----------



## CliveH

I'll believe it when I see it.....


----------

